# Hello from Florida



## Hamiltonville Farm (Jan 14, 2019)

New guy here. Just wanted to say hello and introduce myself. I am retired military and my wide and I bought a 75 acre piece of property we are turning into our hobby farm. I have a 2018 Mahindra 4540 4wd. Look forward to the discussions.


----------

